# Acclimating crayfish, anything special??



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

This may sound really dumb but since I acclimate shrimp differently than I do fish I wondered if acclimating crayfish was any different than acclimating shrimp? I am expecting 5 baby CPOs in on Monday and just want to be sure there isn't anything odd I should be worried about when acclimating them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Drip acclimation - just like shrimp - is fine.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Also... PICS! We need to see pics when they arrive.

CPOs are awesome.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Also... PICS! We need to see pics when they arrive.
> 
> CPOs are awesome.



Oh definitely. I spent all dang day the other day making PVC caves and lava rock caves for the little boogers. This tank looks so *******, LOL! These are going to be my son's first 'pets' to call his own. Cause ya know, family dogs and cats don't count, he wants something all his. Well, I'll be doing all the tank maintenance and most of the feeding until I know he knows what he's doing (he's allowed to feed them but no tank maintenance til he gets older). He's eager to learn and I'm eager to have more aquatic critters. LOL! And we got him a 10 gallon and just 5 babies coming in so LOTS of room


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That's the mistake many first-time CPO keepers make: never enough hiding places for personal territory. So you've got the biggest problem out of the way before they arrive.

What sort of plants will be in the tank with them? I like to use hardier things that they can climb around on so they're easier to see. 

Your son is going to really enjoy watching them. Way more exciting antics than the average shrimp.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Right now I've got a bunch of Java Fern and Windelov fern in there. Will be adding some guppy grass and moss. He fell in love with the Electric Blue crayfish when we went to the big LFS but he had more fun watching them fight and I told him if we got one we could only get one and we just weren't too keen on getting a 30 gallon tank for one crayfish. So I convinced him if he went for the orange ones we could get more than one and they could have good battles I can't wait to get them in...I've heard they are quite comical to watch! I've some IAL in there as well as a piece of driftwood I'm waiting to sink so hopefully that will offer a bit more creative caves for them as well. I think as it stands now there are 11 or 12 'man made' caves I made, so that should be good for 5 of them. I'll add more if they start multiplying


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I've got some rock caves for my two in a 3 Gal. I want mine to play king of the hill LOL. But I have noticed they love climbing. I think your son will love them. I only wish I got into aquariums younger. My parents still hate that I travel home with two from college. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice! I love my cpo - they are funny to watch... hope yours arrived ok and are doing well


----------

